# Dwarf crayfish with eggs



## Realdeal (30 d ago)

Hello so l am just a step up from a beginner and have a 75 with lots of aquascaping it’s a nano community tank with Mexican dwarf crayfish and one of them had eggs a few weeks ago. I wasn’t looking to breed but you cannot stop nature. I am not sure what to do and looking for some advice. l would think if I do nothing the hatchlings will probably be eaten. l put 8 blue shrimps in there about 5 weeks ago they were small and after a few days I saw one being eaten and I haven’t seen any since then last night I spotted one and he was like 4 times its size. l had a feeling it was not a good idea to go with them but I wanted to give it a shot the point is do you think the dwarf crayfish babies can survive in there l do have a lot of great hiding spots and many of them to small for the fish to get in but will the other crayfish try to eat the.
Thanks


----------

